# Piebald deer



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Shot Thursday morning by my cousins son, 45-70 at 90 yds. His second deer this season, his mom is getting it mounted for him.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That,s different for sure , pretty skinny for the beginning of winter, saw one like that in twinsburg once.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

What county


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Cool deer. I would love to kill one like that.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gotworms said:


> What county


Portage county


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry man don't mean to pry was it around the county airport by chance.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Gotworms said:


> Sorry man don't mean to pry was it around the county airport by chance.


Saw one few times about a mile away and been looking in field every time I drive by to see again


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

About 2 miles away.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks eye appreciate your info will prob stop making the people mad behind me when I slow down to take a look.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

You must think this is the same deer, where had you seen it? We had 1 trail cam photo of it from midsummer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

those are so cool. congrats on a very colorful deer.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I killed this one in Ross county a few years ago we still see one on occasion.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

About a mile or so wasn't real sure about what I was looking at.it was right on 44 I believe to the south. Not super familiar with the area know the field when I see it.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

They say it's bad luck I couldn't resist that's for sure congrats and I hope the mount turns out wonderful also.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gotworms said:


> About a mile or so wasn't real sure about what I was looking at.it was right on 44 I believe to the south. Not super familiar with the area know the field when I see it.


If you saw it on 44, it was probably close to 3.5 miles from there.


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

Guess I will keep looking for her lol thanks. Post a pic of that mount if u think of it would be cool to see


----------

